# leaving an abusive relationship



## axepupp24 (Jun 6, 2013)

how do u stay strong and safe when ur husband is looking for you and is a repeat abuser but tries to always get u home with ill change ill goto counciling or ill never do it again I didn't mean to


----------



## NotTheMama (Jun 7, 2013)

Just keep a strong resolve and stay FAR away. Don't take his calls, don't see him and don't let him make promises he can't/won't keep. I watch a lot of true crime and the abuse only gets worse with time and many of the women end up dead at the very hands of the man that claims to love them. Get help from family, friends, battered women's shelters, even your HR department (if you work) might have resources available. Do not be embarrassed or afraid to ask for help, your life may depend on it. Good luck.


----------



## nikky (Jun 7, 2013)

So sorry to here you going through that. I agree with pollysmom. Stay strong...


----------



## axepupp24 (Jun 7, 2013)

yeah been going for 5 yrs this way,he caused 2 slipped disked throwin me on ground,i had surgery n 4 weeks into recovery he threw me into the wall.i kno promises fade in time,i changed isn't true,im sorry is I don't want u mad and trust has to be earned once that's broken its just gone.he was military and told me hes trained to kill an he can make me disappear n wont get caught.i cant sleep thinking hes gonna show up


----------



## Annelle (Jun 7, 2013)

Have you gone to the police or a women's shelter to find help and protection?  If he's told you enough times that he'll change and you know it's not safe to believe him, then it's not safe for you to believe him.  He's learned that if he says the right things, he can get you back, so he'll say anything to get you back.  Get distance and protection!!  DON'T accept communication from him!


----------



## axepupp24 (Jun 8, 2013)

i have police and i did order of protection friday.i have court wens. and im leaving the state in july for a mth to get away


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 8, 2013)

Strongly consider going to a women's shelter and listen to everything they say.

Men are always the most desperate and dangerous when they believe their woman is leaving them.

Sadly, a protective order won't help you if he can locate and get his hands on you.

He may get rearrested but it will occur after he finds you, not before.

Also, he might think you are with a friend or family member  they will be in danger as well.

A women's shelter will be able to find you a safe place to live.

Best of luck.


----------



## axepupp24 (Jun 9, 2013)

ty n he wont come where im at here n i dont leave house alone anymore.my brothers next door n he will shoot him.n i have s special patrol from police a few days cuz my moms friends with all of them


----------



## natural7 (Jul 27, 2013)

That's good that you got away and have protection. The same thing happened to me with my ex boyfriend. The court gave a restraining order on him. I haven't seen him for over a year. He tried to contact me to take it off a few months ago, but my current bf told me not to respond and so I didn't.


----------



## Ms-Jelena (Aug 17, 2013)

Just don't fall into the trap again - don't return his phone calls and hopefully eventually he will back off. Hugs!


----------

